# Jungle Jingle Kids Collection- Larry Lion KNIT



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

With pleasure I introduce you all to my newest collection of designs. I bring you the Jungle Jingle Kids.. and the first one of the group is Larry Lion. He is followed by Gerald Giraffe and in the upcoming days will be joined by a zebra, tiger and meerkat.
Each of these designs takes a very small amount of yarn and is suitable as a stashbuster design. Taking only 30gm of yarn, there is sure to be some bits and bobs in your stash to knit these toys.
Super Simple Knits!
Each of these designs has a cat toy - jingle bell in their tummy to delight the young and young-at-heart. They are a mere 6-8" tall.. with the exception of Gerald who towers over the rest at 11" because of his long neck.

I also want to tell you that the limbs of these toys are constructed and attached in such a manner as to be absolutely sure they will not come loose from the loving they are sure to receive.

Available on my Craftsy and Ravelry stores. However, if you purchase them from Ravelry, there is a promotion that will give you a much reduced price.

Regular price is 3.50 each pattern.. the promotion gives you all 5 patterns for 10.00 Cdn.

Paypal preferred but will accept cheques and money orders if you PM me first.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/larry-lion
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gerald-giraffe-2

Promo Link: http://ravelry.com/redeem/tatsgrans-treasures-designs?sale=41380

I hope you all enjoy these toys as much as I did as I made them.. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

I love them! &#128525; they are very nicely made & so adorable to look at.
I just love love Gerald with his neck tie. &#128077;


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are adorable


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> With pleasure I introduce you all to my newest collection of designs. I bring you the Jungle Jingle Kids.. and the first one of the group is Larry Lion. He is followed by Gerald Giraffe and in the upcoming days will be joined by a zebra, tiger and meerkat.
> Each of these designs takes a very small amount of yarn and is suitable as a stashbuster design. Taking only 30gm of yarn, there is sure to be some bits and bobs in your stash to knit these toys.
> Super Simple Knits!
> Each of these designs has a cat toy - jingle bell in their tummy to delight the young and young-at-heart. They are a mere 6-8" tall.. with the exception of Gerald who towers over the rest at 11" because of his long neck.
> ...


Wendy My Dearest Friend! Larry Lion & Gerald the Giraffe are adorable! ..... And your talent & design work totally amaze me!.... Well done! I,m sure everyone's going to want these designer patterns to work on! Especially as make such cute gifts & really useful to use the stash yarn! May Gods blessings be with you with your health! So your able to keep designing & doing the things you love to do best! Hugs & lots of love! Krissy xo🌹


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very sweet toys!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So very sweet  Looking forwards to seeing the rest of the gang.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

They are lovely toy patterns looking forward to your Meerkat pattern.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your new creations they really are the sweetest.Larry has a lovely face and he is looking so pleased with himself but Gerald for me is a little stunner. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Really cute! You're very clever.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just so adorable! And the necktie is delightful! Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## jmeg (Dec 2, 2013)

On Ravelry it says Larry the Lion is made in one piece, but it looks as if the arms and legs are knit separately. Can you tell me more about the pattern? Can it be knit in the round as one piece?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely patterns...!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

The look so "huggable". The Lion is my favorite.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Adorable.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

They are sweet!
Thank you for the introduction


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

jmeg said:


> On Ravelry it says Larry the Lion is made in one piece, but it looks as if the arms and legs are knit separately. Can you tell me more about the pattern? Can it be knit in the round as one piece?


The pattern is knit in one piece FLAT but could be done in the round if you wish easily.. The legs and arms are attached as a sewing pattern - like a sleeve on the top so it is secure to the body. The body and head are one piece. Each pattern is done individually from the neck up, some with longer necks and different style heads but all done in one piece with the body. Hope this helps. Then of course all the tails and ears etc are individual for each animal.
The similarity lies in the body, legs and arms of each. xo ws


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Wendy My Dearest Friend! Larry Lion & Gerald the Giraffe are adorable! ..... And your talent & design work totally amaze me!.... Well done! I,m sure everyone's going to want these designer patterns to work on! Especially as make such cute gifts & really useful to use the stash yarn! May Gods blessings be with you with your health! So your able to keep designing & doing the things you love to do best! Hugs & lots of love! Krissy xo🌹


Many hugs and thanks for the vote of confidence. With my eyesight failing so rapidly I am just delighted to be able to finish this collection and the next one that is a "brother" to this before the darkness overtakes me.. You are a sweet friend and I admire your work so greatly that your praise is a blessing.. hugs xo wendy


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> So very sweet  Looking forwards to seeing the rest of the gang.


Many thanks to you, my friend and mentor for the confidence to achieve these designs. Without your encouragement I would still be knitting sweaters for the grands.( I am sure they thank you too!) I just want to get as much done before it is too late for me. The darkness is approaching far too fast and I have so many ideas to put into yarn! God Bless.. you may just have to continue with my ideas when I am not able.. hugsxo wendy


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

jemima said:


> They are lovely toy patterns looking forward to your Meerkat pattern.


Click onto Tat'sgrans Treasures on Ravelry or Craftsy and you can see him now.. Will post him here in a week or so.. on Ravelry is the promo.. wish they had one on Craftsy but I cannot find where we can do this type of promo there so advise members to go to Ravelry if they want more than one individual pattern. hugs xo wendy


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

AKnitWit said:


> The look so "huggable". The Lion is my favorite.


That was the idea, to create a group of animals that the wee ones just want to hug and at the same time be amazed that theyjingle! Larry the Lion says a Grr-eat Big Thank you! hugs xo wendy


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> They are sweet!
> Thank you for the introduction


You are welcome.. I always want to give the reader a sense of what was in my mind when I designed the item.. even if it is a child's toy! xows


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lulu2 said:


> I love them! 😍 they are very nicely made & so adorable to look at.
> I just love love Gerald with his neck tie. 👍


I use men's neck ties often on my creations.. just a bit of style! and Gerald sure does suit the look.. glad you approve.. xo ws


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Wee Brenda said:


> Adorable


Thank you.. appreciate the comments xo ws


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Katsch said:


> They are adorable


Hugs Katsch! Your comments mean a lot coming from an experienced designer .. hope you enjoy the rest of the collections.xo ws


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> Very sweet toys!


Thank you JoJo111: your kind words mean a lot to me xo ws


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Congratulations on your new creations they really are the sweetest.Larry has a lovely face and he is looking so pleased with himself but Gerald for me is a little stunner. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Such kind words Amadeus: I think the comments from the other designers mean so much because I know you all appreciate the work that goes into a collection like this... glad you like Gerald.. and I am sure his LONG neck will be just a bit longer afterall the complimentary comments he is receiving! xows


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Really cute! You're very clever.


Thank you for the words of support.. I don't know how clever I am but I do enjoy creating toys that will be played with and enjoyed by the wee ones.. and I hope this collection and the one yet to come- Happy Bear Jingle Gang- will delight many youngsters. That is why I price my work so low and add the promos so they can be reproduced in quantity.. Hugs xo ws


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice. Love them.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Just so adorable! And the necktie is delightful! Looking forward to the rest!


Rainebo,my fellow designer..again thankyou for the words of support.. Get a sneak peak by going to my Ravelry store- Tat'sgrans Treasures.. they will all ( both collections) will be rolled out here in the near future. Hugs xo ws


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Lovely patterns...!


Thanks for the words of encouragement.. xows


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Adorable.


Thank you..from one gran to another nana! xows


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

pattern CLEARLY statesss attached limbs are done securely,, ATTACHED as NOT in thje round


jmeg said:


> On Ravelry it says Larry the Lion is made in one piece, but it looks as if the arms and legs are knit separately. Can you tell me more about the pattern? Can it be knit in the round as one piece?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

manny Meerkat s face is such a hoot !!!!!!!!! good job on all..

can the purse be chged to long handle, over a shoulder?
amd how many inches are they..


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

purplelady said:


> pattern CLEARLY statesss attached limbs are done securely,, ATTACHED as NOT in thje round


Ladies: this is a VERY EASY pattern that can be adapted to knitting in the round if one desires but it is knit FLAT and sewn up theback.. the arms and legs are attached separately because of how they are attached to make them secure and not come off in small hands.. xows


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

purplelady said:


> manny Meerkat s face is such a hoot !!!!!!!!! good job on all..
> 
> can the purse be chged to long handle, over a shoulder?
> amd how many inches are they..


Are you referring to the purse on my Tatsgrans Treasures site? and if so, which one? the one with a long handle- the instagram bag can easily be adapted to a short handle. The green one with the wooden handle can hae any type of handle attached.. 
Glad you love Manny! He will be on KP in the next few days.
xows


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

helenlou said:


> Very nice. Love them.


Thank you for the comment.. keep tuned for the rest of the collection in the next few days.. xows


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

the ones I saw were 2 bags together in different color, the front one blue I thimg and were smaller at thetop. If that is able to be straighter at top and shoulder strap. Aminterested in price, / shipping. Am looking fora bout 9ish, x 9ish ,, not heavy.
{ old and getting less able,,
thnx, willl go back to thjat site and look for the other bag..
thnx


tat'sgran said:


> Are you referring to the purse on my Tatsgrans Treasures site? and if so, which one? the one with a long handle- the instagram bag can easily be adapted to a short handle. The green one with the wooden handle can hae any type of handle attached..
> Glad you love Manny! He will be on KP in the next few days.
> xows


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Am seeing only the ones I discribe in the PM, a geen up front and blue beh8nd. If there is another style, would like to see it and the numbers for both. thnx


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

purplelady said:


> the ones I saw were 2 bags together in different color, the front one blue I thimg and were smaller at thetop. If that is able to be straighter at top and shoulder strap. Aminterested in price, / shipping. Am looking fora bout 9ish, x 9ish ,, not heavy.
> { old and getting less able,,
> thnx, willl go back to thjat site and look for the other bag..
> thnx


Sending you a PM..private message.. click on the private message line on the top of this page and an email from me will be in your inbox.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

These are adorablexx


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful! Now I know what I will be knitting for our church's Harvest Auction! I am praying that you will receive good news re resolution of vision problem. Hugs.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

belleflower said:


> These are adorablexx


Many thanks for the words of encouragement.. xows


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

knitting4friends said:


> Beautiful! Now I know what I will be knitting for our church's Harvest Auction! I am praying that you will receive good news re resolution of vision problem. Hugs.


Thanks Lorraine... you will find the set very easy to knit, as is the set about to come.. you will find them quick to do and yet adorable when done.. Will let you know what the results of the cornea specialist appointment is.. cross your fingers... xo ws


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> Thanks Lorraine... you will find the set very easy to knit, as is the set about to come.. you will find them quick to do and yet adorable when done.. Will let you know what the results of the cornea specialist appointment is.. cross your fingers... xo ws


My fingers are crossed. I forget if you have seen the specialist yet.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So cute!


----------

